

Ask HN: OSQA like system written in PHP?  - digamber_kamat

I need a OSQA like system written in PHP. OSQA is excellent but is written in Django/Python.
======
Swannie
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/2267/stack-
overflow-...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/2267/stack-overflow-
clones)

(I run a OSQA site, so can't recommend any of these, other than OSQA :-) )

